# drain in floor of the bathroom



## moemen.ahmed (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi All,
I was wondering about consequences of eliminating drain in floor of bathroom. Usually this is used as a checkpoint in case of blocked pipes and also to prevent return smell to bathroom.
In your opinion what do you think about that ?? should it be there or you would take it out of the system??

and in fact I would not use it for cleaning ever.
and if I have a blocked pipe I could use that machine that would work from the sink drill into the pipes to solve the problem, do you think it would work?

thanks in advance!


----------



## guyod (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Moemen.ahmed  

Personally i would love a drain in my bathroom floor but here in the states its not very common.  Unless there is some code in egypt saying you have to have one then its your house and your preference to do what ever you want.


----------



## moemen.ahmed (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks guyod for your answer

but I'm wondering about the sewer smells come back thought the pipes to the sinks. because I the drain in floor would stop that due to the water trap in.

don't you think?


----------



## guyod (Feb 23, 2008)

Your sink and tubs should have a trap that blocks smell. Water stays in the trap at all times so the fumes cant get through.  at least that is how it is done in the US


----------



## moemen.ahmed (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks! now I got your point. thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome Moemen Ahamed:
There are some cases where the minor drains like the sink and shower empty into a floor drain, which is then called the 'master drain'. In those cases the minor drains do not have a trap in them and, if hooked up direct without the trap in the floor drain, would allow foul odors to come into the house. 
In my state, if there are more than 3 fixtures, a floor drain is required.
I would leave the floor drain if it were mine.
Glenn


----------



## moemen.ahmed (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks lot glannjanie, your reply helps lot.


----------



## edlank (Mar 25, 2009)

Keep in mind that if the floor drain NEVER gets any water added, the drain trap water may evaporate and no longer serve as a vapor trap.  Simply add 250 cc water every few weeks.


----------

